# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  What are your fav features on the website?

## Total Eclipse

Hello Everyone! 

We've been looking into some options to change the software of the website -- due to some rather glitchy issues on VB (the current software), and an advantage to switching -- would be; that it'll be more mobile friendly. We'd love to keep features or implant them right away, that members are happy with, and will enjoy! VB  has 1,000's of features and so I was trying to gather what people like/ dislike/ want. (i.e for example; if you like the chat/ blog or profiles on the site -- you can list those -- and in detail; of what you like about them all). All of that information would be greatly helpful! For those that are uncomfortable posting in this thread.. feel free to send me a PM  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Was looking at the Groups section earlier. Waste of time. Some have not been posted in for more than a year. Not worth having if nobody uses the section. Blogs are cool enough. Profile pages are good to look at and leave messages on. The room will always be there. Though not used much these days. Case of seeing what is in use and what is not. Some sections of the forum are never posted in. Others people use daily.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I agree the blogs section is awesome. I don't go there much cos, tbh, no one seems to go there much. It's a perfect platform imo to vent, you created a very safe place there. I feel like this is a safe place, with a few exceptions, to come here and open up and not be judged. This is your baby and it's beautiful, Kay.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Oh, blogs aren't going anyplace!! We are thinking of switching to IPB software: however, it would be modified, to fit our community needs. To make sure everyone is happy! And I love this site and everyone on it! You are all awesome!!  :group hug:

----------


## sunrise

I agree the Groups seem to be redundant on here.  But the rest seems fine.  I wish the Study/Work section was not publicly viewable, though.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I wish the Study/Work section was not publicly viewable, though.



If this is something that makes people super uncomfortable. We can totally make it private! Is there things in details you wish you could post there that you feel you can't because it's public?

----------


## sunrise

> If this is something that makes people super uncomfortable. We can totally make it private! Is there things in details you wish you could post there that you feel you can't because it's public?



Oh I'm paranoid.  I'd like the extra layer of protection if I posted stuff about work.   ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Would love a few games. Just small games. Yeti sports and the likes. Used to be always a lot of fun if we were bored to play a few games.

----------


## Wishie

Please keep the moods

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Please keep the moods



Those are for sure staying!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Oh I'm paranoid.  I'd like the extra layer of protection if I posted stuff about work.



That's fair. I'd be more than willing to make that section private  ::):

----------


## CloudMaker

I like everyone’s little pictures please keep those

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

I like Cuch's idea about maybe a few browser games if that's possible.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> I like Cuch's idea about maybe a few browser games if that's possible.



Cuchman is right once again

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I like Cuch's idea about maybe a few browser games if that's possible.







> Would love a few games. Just small games. Yeti sports and the likes. Used to be always a lot of fun if we were bored to play a few games.







> Cuchman is right once again



We once had an arcade here in 2012, I'll try to see once we make the switch -- if it's possible to reconnect with those  ::):

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Sounds great!

----------


## Wishie

app would be nice

----------


## Otherside

> app would be nice



Not owned by the site, but you can use an app called Tapatalk to access the forum. (Although chat and the blogs wont work).

----------

